

Are Seattle Entrepreneurs Wimps? - flashinfremont
http://www.startupwhisperer.com/2009/10/are-seattle-entrepreneurs-wimps.html

======
credo
Apparently, his inbox is filled with questions on biz dev and financing.He
doesn't tell us what those questions are or why the people who email him
represent "Seattle entrepreneurs"

